# JtP hits 15K



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulation John. :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations John. :4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations John. Well done.

Try and get 1k in a week this time :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats JTP & Cat :4-wave: :4-wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrat's John :4-clap: 

Just a general enquiry, if you don't mind me asking, how many posts a day do you make? :grin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

@JS
Total Posts: 15,019 (25.04 posts per day)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John. Mind you, you took your time from 14K - slowing down now are we?? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Congrats John. Mind you, you took your time from 14K - slowing down now are we?? :grin:


Blame the server for that. :grin:

Thanks everyone. My cat says can he have a rest now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep it up and Dr. Glass will be replacing those nubs you call fingers!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks again folks.





ashumann12 said:


> Keep it up and Dr. Glass will be replacing those nubs you call fingers!


Yes, but what with? :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm afraid to know, prob spare parts lying around... an old rabbit's foot ect


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good Grief John!!...Congrats..a man 'dissappears' for a couple of weeks and you've been posting for all of us! :laugh:

Well Done Mate! :4-clap: :4-clap:

Sincere Regards,


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Well, I had to let them know the Articles Team was still extant. :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats JTP!


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Congratulation JTP


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys.


----------

